# Tank mates for both Kuhli Louch and Angelfish?



## Tribar (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm starting up a new tank and wanted to make sure that this is a reasonable group for a 55 gallon tank.

6 Kuhli Loach
4 Freshwater Angelfish
2 Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Imo, better off with one gourami, dwarf gouramis are pretty territoral.

Edit: you may also have to rehome some angels if a pair forms, they also pretty territoral once adults.
Consider bumping kuhli school up to 10 or more, the more you have the more likely you see them plus they have a small bioload.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup I agree with all of the above.


----------

